# EN: X to do Y - proper name + to-infinitive clause



## MONGOLIA

Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la présence de l'infinitif dans les titres de journaux,- comme dans l'exemple ci dessous. Et comment cela se traduit.
Ici, peut-on le comprendre comme un présent simple: Obama proposes ....

_Obama to Propose Limits on Risks Taken by Banks _

Thanks in advance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## quinoa

Its function is more an objective he has in mind, which is in his programme.
you could imagine "Obama is to propose ..."


----------



## cropje_jnr

Il s'agit d'une forme du futur proche : "Obama va proposer..."


----------



## Guilhem 128

"to be to" est utilisé pour les événements qui vont _inévitablement_ se produirent, sous peu. En français on peut difficilement rendre cette idée, alors le futur simple ou aller+V-INF.


----------



## sclubusher

-Joe cole *to* face youngblues

-Venezula oil company* to* sponsor Williams

-Bieber and Cheryl *to* appear on glee

-I really want this boy *to *come back


Et j'ai lu sur un site que l'infinitif pouvait avoir le sens du futur, sauf qu'il y a Am/is/are + infinitif, alors que là il n'y pas de is, are etc....

donc est-ce que c'est pour racourcir ou quoi ?

Merci pour vos explications


----------



## cyberpedant

Your first three examples seem to have been taken from newspaper headlines, alors "raccourcir." The fourth is perfectly normal use of the infinitive—no time specified—could be present (immediate) or future.


----------



## moustic

sclubusher said:


> -Joe cole is going *to* face youngblues
> -Venezula oil companyis going *to* sponsor Williams
> -Bieber and Cheryl are going *to* appear on glee
> -I really want this boy *to *come back.



Comme le dit Cyberpedant, les 3 premières phrases ont l'air d'être des titres notés en style télégraphique.
Pour la dernière, le verbe "want" a toujours besoin de "to" lorsqu'il est suivi d'un autre verbe.

Par contre, BE TO donne un sens futur, par exemple :   The President *is to* visit the USA next summer.


----------



## sclubusher

J'aimerais en revenir sur ce sujet, car j'ai entendu récemment :

_"Artist" _to play shortly .

là aussi, c'est télégraphique ? 

Parceque je trouve la traduction bizarre : _"Artist"_ va jouer bientôt, j'aurais dis : "Artist" va être joué bientôt. 

Donc _"Artist" 's_ going to be played shortly.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  

Thanks - Have a good one all !


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien télégraphique et le sens est que _X va jouer bientôt_. C'est bien X qui va faire l'action de jouer (_to play_).


----------



## Kakikako

Bonjour

Ma question est double, mais je pense logique de ne rédiger qu’un seul fil. Il s’agit de termes que l’on trouve dans les procès-verbaux de réunions :

(Suite à une suggestion de l’un des participants à la réunion...) The chairman said he will take this away as an action. Et cela est suivi dans la colonne « Action » de : John Smith *to write* to Peter Brown

Je comprends que le président admet que la suggestion est un point valide auquel il faut faire suite et il charge JS d'écrire à PB, mais [...] comment traduit-on la formule « JS to write to PB » ?

Ces expressions doivent être courantes dans les PV, mais je ne trouve pas.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kelly B

This appears to correspond to action items in US English. […]

And I think to do x corresponds more or less to avoir à (faire), prendre en charge.


----------



## Kakikako

Merci beaucoup Kelly. 
[...]
- "JS - écrire à PB"
...à moins que quelqu'un ait une meilleure idée!


----------



## Marion-noor

Why do we say :

President Trump *to *attend Paris July 14 celebrations
Donald Trump *to* visit Paris for Bastille Day ceremonies
instead of "trump attend paris" or "trump visit"...
because the tense seems the present here. 

thank you for your help,


----------



## olivier68

For myself (but I might be wrong), a kind of jounalistic way of shortly writing ;-)
A way of saying that, _IT IS SURE THAT_, the thing will happen :

---> Pdt Trump WILL attend Paris... (we all are now sure he will)
- --> D. T. WILL visit Paris.. (idem)


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est un sens futur : _X to do Y_ = X doit/va faire Y / il est prévu que X fasse Y.


----------



## olivier68

Même un "impératif futur" annoncé, non ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'entendez-vous par « impératif futur » ?  Ce n'est quoi qu'il en soit pas un impératif ; il s'agit seulement de quelque chose qui est prévu.


----------



## moustic

Marion-noor said:


> Why do we *say* : (en fait, on ne dirait pas ces phrases - on pourrait les lire dans un journal)
> 
> President Trump *to *attend Paris July 14 celebrations - on dirait: Pres. Trump *is* to attend...
> 
> Donald Trump *to* visit Paris for Bastille Day ceremonies -         ... he *is* to visit ...


Comme MC l'explique en #15 (voir aussi #7) BE TO donne un sens futur. C'est quelque chose qui a été programmé.


----------



## AnatoleJeeves

Je veux souligner que cette grammaire est pour utiliser seulement dans journaux titres et similaire autre usages où on a besoin de brièveté. En discourse quotidienne, on ne peut pas utiliser ces formes.

I would just like to add that while the other answers are correct in the sense "proper name + to-infinitive clause" talk about future, but it happens only in newspaper headlines grammar. Newspaper headlines grammar is a part of English grammar where we are taught the permissible ways to shorten a sentence for newspaper headlines.

Other uses are : some articles can be dropped, use simple present tense in places where tense is obvious etc. Can't find a definitive source right now, but you can use : Newspaper headlines grammar as a starting point.


----------



## Alpheratz

Hi there,
Is "to + infinitif" in English means "sur le point de" / aller + infinitif ?

I.e. '*Trump impeachment: Nancy Pelosi to formally send article of impeachment to Senate today'*


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Selon moi, c'est plus la précision apportée par l'adverbe "today" qui implique ici l'imminence. Sinon, l'expression n'est pas intrinsèquement temporelle.


----------



## moustic

Hello Alpheratz,
It's a journalistic "telegramme" structure conveying intent and often used in titles.
See previous thread: subject + to verb


----------



## Hildy1

Two points of view have been expressed about the meaning of "X is to [verb]":
1. The action is inevitable. (#4, #14).
2. The action is planned. (#15, #17, #18).

Of course we can't say with certainty what is going to happen in the future. But even with that reservation, in my experience the expression is always used to mean that the action is planned, not that it is sure to happen. 

Maître Capello, #17: "il s'agit seulement de quelque chose qui est prévu." 
Moustic, #18: "C'est quelque chose qui a été programmé."


----------



## Alpheratz

Merci pour votre aide !
So, in French, I would say "X to + infinitive"  = "X a l'intention de"
I.e. '*Trump impeachment: Nancy Pelosi to formally send article of impeachment to Senate today'* = Impeachment de Trump : Nancy Pelosi a l'intention d'envoyer la requête d'impeachment au Sénat aujourd'hui."


----------



## moustic

C'est l'idée, oui.
Peut-être quelque chose comme :
_NP doit transmettre (déposer) l'acte de mise en accusation au Sénat aujourd'hui._


----------



## Bezoard

Oui "doit/devrait", pas "a l'intention de".


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, ce n'est pas nécessairement la personne concernée qui a prévu de le faire ; cela peut être prévu par une tierce personne qui le lui demande ou impose.


----------

